# SPEEDOMETER-VEHICLE SPEED SENSOR



## SAMMCGEE (May 4, 2006)

JUST BOUGHT A 1995 ALTIMA GXE--MY SPEEDOMETER ISN'T READING CORRECTLY. DRIVING ABOUT 35, BUT SHOWS 55 AND THEN WHEN I SLOW DOWN TO 10-15 IT IS STILL AT 35 AND THEN SLOWLY DROPS DOWN WITH SEVERAL SECONDS OF HESITATION. I HAVE DOWNLOADED THE ALTIMA SERVICE MANUAL FROM THE LINK ON THIS SITE (THANKS). THOUGHT IT MIGHT BE THE VEHICLE SPEED SENSOR. I CAN'T VISUALIZE WHERE IT IS FROM THE PICTURE AND IS IT DIFFICULT TO REPLACE? ANY SPECIAL TOOLS REQUIRED? COST?
THANKS


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no special tools - just a 10mm wrench. its on the backside of the transmission. you have to raise the vehicle enough to get under it - using jack stands of course...
its a small black part that has an electrical harness going into it and one bolt holding it in. get ready to drop a little bit of fluid when you pull it. oil the seal on the new one when you install it and thats pretty much it.


----------



## SAMMCGEE (May 4, 2006)

Thanks. The internet is wonderful...at least for this type of environment.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no problem. we are usually pretty good at handling most problems you might ever have.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The problem is very like a VSS issue. The only other thing besides that would be a bad instrument cluster.


----------



## zman73 (May 26, 2006)

Any ideas on how to get a sticking valve loose? just got a 1993 Altima SE that set for about 6-8 months ran fine when first started. After about 15 minutes the #1 cylinder lost pressure to 60psi. Dealer suggested marvel mystery oil added to oil . any other diagnosis(no smoke , no symptoms of head gasket put new NGKs in) thanks


----------

